# Please help. Qatar package



## Dictator1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently been offered a job as a RM in corporate banking for one of the banks in Qatar. Please share your thoughts on offer and what it realistically should be?

I am currently on £90k in UK + bonus etc working for a major bank.

I am offered this new job after a very brief interview by a Qatari bank . They asked for my payslip to be sent before the contract. I have received a contract which is as following:-

Basic 11820
Housing allowance 6500
Market adjustment 6000
Ticket allowance 1500
Transportation allowance 1650
Utilities 530
Total 28500

This is just about my net pay in UK. What are your thoughts? How should I negotiate?

Please help!


----------



## Dictator1 (Jun 4, 2017)

P.s. I am single.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
That's a terrible offer - you should be aiming for a total package that is at least double what you have been offered.
Out of interest, why did you send them a payslip?
Firstly - it's none of their business what you currently earn.
Secondly - in giving them the payslip, you have now helped them to give you a low offer and you have made your negotiation position much weaker.
Big tip - never give pay slips to potential employers!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Dictator1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> That's a terrible offer - you should be aiming for a total package that is at least double what you have been offered.
> Out of interest, why did you send them a payslip?
> ...


Thanks Steve. I did think that it was really awkward for asking a payslip. They sent a email with documents required for certain stages of recruitment and it was a pre requisite to send a payslip before issuing of contract. And even though I tried not to send a payslip initially but they refused to issue a contract. Anyway, I have asked them to double this offer with simple maths of what I am earning in UK. Let's see what they will come back with.


Thanks again.


----------

